# BC Food Quality



## Anderson (Aug 29, 2012)

So, my long-desired trip up to Canada is _finally_ happening this weekend. As such, I'm wondering...I'm taking the train from Montreal to Ottawa, and I'd like to know how the food quality holds up. In particular, I'm wondering vis-a-vis the Acela's FC OBS, but I'm curious in general as well.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 29, 2012)

In my memory, the two were comparable. For someone to choose one vs. the other would just be a matter of opinion.

That said, the seating is the same as the seating in coach. If you're on a Renaissance set, the seating is 2x1, on the LRCs, it's 2x2.

Crew attentiveness is about the same. Normally pretty good, but I've had a couple of annoying experiences on them as well (including once when they completely bypassed me when taking drink orders and, despite repeated requests to every employee that walked by, it took 45 minutes to get a glass of water).


----------



## AlanB (Aug 29, 2012)

One of the bigger differences that I recall is that unlike Acela, they serve the various parts of the meal separately. Acela, they pile everything but the nut mix onto your main food tray. Whereas my appetizer came first, then the main meal, and then desert.

And while I've heard people rave about the crews, I too like Robert have had mixed results. I had one good crew member on my trip and one bad member who not only moved my bag without asking, but rudely proclaimed that he'd told me to put my bag in the overhead. And when I said it wouldn't fit, he proceeded to shove my computer bag into the overhead and in the process broke a flashlight in the bag. Thankfully he didn't damage the laptop.

I had a Ren car with the 2&2 and here is one huge difference from Acela, they really pack you in there. On Acela, I can keep my computer bag at my feet if I so choose. That is not possible in the Ren cars, the seat pitch is no better than Amtrak coach. Even Acela business has more pitch IMHO.

I do like the fact that they seem to escort you out of the various lounges and bypass the coach line. This is more hit & miss on Amtrak.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 29, 2012)

Alan,

Thanks for the info. It looks like the biggest benefit will be, in some ways, is the lounge access plus a good dinner. With that said, I'm sad to hear that the seating leaves something to be desired.

Just wondering, but when do the LRCs and Rens date from?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 29, 2012)

Rens are very new, maybe 7 to 8 years old, max 10 I believe. LRC's are much older to my knowledge, probably at least 20, and most likely even more.

Not sure about the LRC's they may have more pitch than the Ren's, I've only done the Ren's. And again, I wasn't impressed with the seats by comparison to either Acela FC or the Metroliner FC cars, whose seats you can now find in the Club-Dinette cars.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 30, 2012)

Meal service in VIA Business Class will go something like this:

 

-A snack basket will be passed around…..chips etc so just help yourself. Then the bar cart wall make a pass.

 

-The Attendant will walk through with Menus and take your order. There are usually three choices but some items could be gone by the time they reach the back of the car. Menu's are here (click on your train number and date:

 

 

http://www.viarail.c...ess-class-menus

-Hot towel service.

 

-The dinner trays are then distributed which have the appetizer along with a desert selection in the tray corner for later……this is from the "cold" cart. The attendant will also offer a red or white wine and a choice of bread.

 

-Appetizer plates are picked up then the main course is distributed from the "hot" cart. 

 

-There'll be another pass or two offering to top up your wine glass and a choice from the bread basket again.

 

-VIA Business Class is noted for their Signature Chocolate Truffles and a tray will be passed around after the meal followed by the bar cart again offering an aperitif such as Grand Marnier or an Irish Cream.

 

 

Description of Ren and LRC type cars are here with seat plans (also click on the 360 degree photo tab)

 

http://www.viarail.c...ssance-club-car

http://www.viarail.c...units-3451-3475


----------



## AlanB (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry, I see from the diagrams that I had things backwards, it's the LRC cars that are quite cramped; not the Ren's.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 30, 2012)

I really enjoy travelling in the Renaissance Cars. Besides having the option of a single seat in both Coach and Business Class**…….the tray table is huge and great for working on your lap-top. The LRC’s have a very small tray which folds out of the arm-rest. 

And remember…..Business Class on VIA is similar to Acela First Class on Amtrak.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I just finished lunch on my train to Ottawa. Thoughts:

1) I really like the seats. The "slide reclining" gives you a better recline than Amtrak has. Point to VIA.

2) The 2-2 seating gives you a bit less room on the sides. Not much of a big deal, but I do enjoy the ability to sit on my own on occasion. Point to Amtrak. I _do_ wish there was a footrest, however.

3) The OBS on VIA kicks Amtrak's butt. The meal format, the hot towel before the meal...it's all just a step above what Amtrak manages in the same situation.

Yes, VIA costs more, but I find the cost to be worthwhile. Amtrak _really_ ought to consider adapting seats that are more like VIA's, and the OBS practices do seem to be a bit nicer. I _really_ wish the Regionals were like VIA's corridor operations...but even adjusting the Acela's seating setup would be fine. I understand the preference for 2-1 seating (hey, I like it more as well), but I'm at least as comfortable on the corridor train I'm on now as I would be on the Acela. Even if they just cut it back to 15 rows from 16 (which would probably only drop the BC capacity to 56 or 54) and slipped in a small footrest, that's all you'd need to smash the Acela in terms of quality.


----------



## Gord (Sep 3, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Ok, I just finished lunch on my train to Ottawa. Thoughts:
> 
> 1) I really like the seats. The "slide reclining" gives you a better recline than Amtrak has. Point to VIA.
> 
> ...


Remember too that the Renn cars are Euro design so are narrower, roughly 8' 6" wide as opposed to around 10' for a typical North American car. 2 x 2 seating would get pretty tight on a Euro car which is about as wide as a bus. This narrow width is a problem with Renn long distance cars, if you are a large person, you'll be lucky to get down the corridor in a Renn sleeper.

Gord.


----------

